# Welcome to Team Builds



## Brass_Machine (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Team Builds Forum!

This is the corner of HMEM where we build engines in a group. What does this mean? Easy, here we choose an engine and build it... well, it is a little more involved than that. It kinda works like this:

1. A team is selected (well volunteered ;D) and a captain voted on
2. The team votes on an engine to build
3. Team members then select the part they want to build
4. You (the team member) has 3 months to build the part

At this point, several options can happen;

1. Only one engine is built - then either displayed or sold for charity
2. Enough parts are built for everyone to have their own engine

This is a great opportunity for people to build engines that are a little out of their skill. It is also a great way to meet and interact with other members of this site. Everyone here is willing to help, so if you are new... don't be afraid to join us in our crusade!

Hope you enjoy!

Eric


----------

